# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Berufsaussichten Zahnarzt

## sVeRiGe

Hallo Zahnis....

habe einen Artikel gefunden, der die Berufssaussichten wie folgt beschreibt:

"Bereits jetzt sind 15 Prozent der BRD berversorgt und fr weitere Niederlassungen gesperrt. Eine beunruhigende Perspektive liegt auch in den Unsicherheiten der Krankenkassenreform. Zuknftig ist mit einem Rckgang der Studienbewerber zu rechnen, weil die Realitt der wirtschaftlichen Praxisentwicklung als katastrophal bezeichnet werden muss.

Praxis-Neugrndungen (Kosten: ca.  300.000,-) knnen im Laufe der Lebensarbeitszeit nur unter starken Einschrnkungen abbezahlt werden.

Ein Praxisinhaber arbeitet durchschnittlich 48 Stunden/Woche, etwa 16 Prozent der Niederlassungen sind Gemeinschaftspraxen. Die Abhngigkeit von den gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen schwebt wie ein Damoklesschwert ber jedem zahnmedizinischen Freiberufler, das wirkt demotivierend (siehe R. Flhl: Der Mythos im freien Beruf verblasst, in: R. Hank/L. Weber: Studieren in Deutschland).

Die Realwertentwicklung des Einnahmen-berschusses hat sich von 1976 bis 1999 halbiert, die Zahnrzte sind von der Pole-Position ins untere Viertel des Fachrzteeinkommens abgerutscht, und das bei fhrenden Investitionskosten (siehe KZBV-Jahrbuch 2002, Kln). Die mangelnde Bercksichtigung der Investitionshhe bei der Punktwertgestaltung erweist sich als betriebswirtschaftliches Verhngnis. Die Zahnrztedichte hat zugenommen. Seit 1980 stieg die Anzahl der Zahnrzte um ber 50 Prozent. In Grostdten gibt es berversorgung, immer mehr Zahnrzte knnen nicht vom Praxisertrag allein existieren, erste Insolvenzen zeichnen sich ab.

Der zunehmenden Zahnrzteanzahl steht eine abnehmende Karieshufigkeit und Prothesenproduktion gegenber. Die Mundgesundheit hat enorme Fortschritte erzielt (siehe IDZ-Materialienreihe, Band 21), in der Zeit von 1970 bis 2000 waren 35 Prozent weniger Fllungen zu legen, die Zahnentfernungen sind um 50 Prozent zurckgegangen."

Meine Frage: Ist es wirklich so schlimm wie der Verfasser das beschreibt und sollte man deshalb vielleicht von einem Studium absehen?

----------


## Plotin

300k bezahlt ein freiberuflicher Zahnarzt in 6 - 10 Jahren zurck, auch unter den heutigen Bedingungen.

----------


## McZahnAG

> 300k bezahlt ein freiberuflicher Zahnarzt in 6 - 10 Jahren zurck, auch unter den heutigen Bedingungen.


Ob das stimmt und ob das berhaupt sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt !

----------


## Plotin

Die Kreditvertrge der KfW Mittelstandsbank zur Initialfinanzierung einer Zahnarztpraxis sehen bei einer aufgenommenen Kreditsumme zwischen 200k und 500k Laufzeiten zwischen 6 und 15 Jahren vor. Also wird mein Einwand wohl nicht so realittsfremd und sinnfrei sein.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Die Frage ist natrlich, ob die Banken wirklich realittsnah sind. 
Die Kreditvergabepraxis wrde ich nicht unbedingt als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen. Da eignet sich ein Rckblick auf die tatschlich erfolgreich zurckgezahlten Kredite viel eher.

----------


## hennessy

wie schon gesagt:
als niederlassungswilliger Jungkollege bist Du mehr oder weniger auf Hilfe von "Spezialisten" angewiesen, i.e. Banken, Dentaldepots, Finanzierungsgesellschaften etc. 
Die fhren dann auch eine mehr oder weniger gute Analyse durch und es kommt ein Kreditvolumen heraus, das es zu finanzieren gilt. Leider klappt das nicht immer so gut, die vorausberechneten Umstze/Gewinne lassen sich durch so viele Inponderabilien beeinflussen, dass es manchmal zur Kaffeesatzleserei wird.
Der Gelackmeierte ist dann aber nicht die Bank oder die schicken Gesellschaften, sondern in erster Linie der Kollege. Der hat nun u.U. ein lebenslanges Problem. 
Eine gesunde Portion guten Menschenverstandes hat schon so manches hochdotierte Computerprogramm oder geschniegelte krawattentragende Finanzdienstler ersetzt.

----------


## Prpmaus

> "umsatz von gewinn zu unterscheiden mag vielleicht den hier postenden vorlesungsbankdrckern schwerfallen, doch bestimmt nicht den niederlassungswilligen resp. niedergelassenen zahnrzten. *was fr ein bldsinn*!"


In der Theorie ist der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn evident. Da jedoch bei selbstndigen Zahnrzten hufig private berentnahmen erfolgen, wird der tatschliche Gewinn meist zu niedrig eingeschtzt. Folglich sind die Steuernachforderungen berraschend hoch, falls dann noch private Fehlinvestionen (geschlossene Schiffs- oder Immobilienfonds) dazukommen, ist die Insolvenz da. Habe gerade einen solchen Fall in der Nachbarschaft miterlebt: Alleine die Laborschulden belaufen sich auf 120.000 Euros (selbstverstndlich bei etlichen verschiedenen Laboren). Die Kollegin ist mittlerweile unbekannt verzogen...

----------


## hennessy

> In der Theorie ist der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn evident. Da jedoch bei selbstndigen Zahnrzten hufig private berentnahmen erfolgen, wird der tatschliche Gewinn meist zu niedrig eingeschtzt. Folglich sind die Steuernachforderungen berraschend hoch, falls dann noch private Fehlinvestionen (geschlossene Schiffs- oder Immobilienfonds) dazukommen, ist die Insolvenz da. Habe gerade einen solchen Fall in der Nachbarschaft miterlebt: Alleine die Laborschulden belaufen sich auf 120.000 Euros (selbstverstndlich bei etlichen verschiedenen Laboren). Die Kollegin ist mittlerweile unbekannt verzogen...


Privatentnahmen tauchen in der BWA nicht auf und sind deshalb steuerlich nicht relevant.
Dein Beispiel trifft, denke ich, auf die Mehrheit der Zahnrzte nicht mehr zu.

----------


## Plotin

> Der Gelackmeierte ist dann aber nicht die Bank oder die schicken Gesellschaften, sondern in erster Linie der Kollege. Der hat nun u.U. ein lebenslanges Problem.


Wenn der Kollege Insolvenz anmeldet, hat auch die Bank ein Problem. Die sieht dann nmlich kein Geld mehr von dem Kollegen. Insofern sind Kredite nicht nur fr den Kreditnehmer riskant. (Link)

----------


## hennessy

> Wenn der Kollege Insolvenz anmeldet, hat auch die Bank ein Problem. Die sieht dann nmlich kein Geld mehr von dem Kollegen. Insofern sind Kredite nicht nur fr den Kreditnehmer riskant. (Link)


es muss ja nicht gleich Insolvenz sein. Meistens ist es ja eine gehrige berschuldung, die oftmals das gesamte Berufsleben andauert. Und wenn man sich die derzeitigen Preise ansieht, die bei einem Praxisverkauf erzielt werden knnen, kann einem Angst und Bange werden.

----------


## Linda.1001

Gibts bei euch Zahnrzten eigentlich auch neuerdings MVZs?

----------


## hennessy

> Gibts bei euch Zahnrzten eigentlich auch neuerdings MVZs?


es wurde versucht, MVZs einzufhren. Aber was ich hrte, mit eher durchwachsenem Erfolg. Allerdings gibt es immer mehr private Tageskliniken mit mehreren Behandlern und Fachrichtungen.

----------


## Linda.1001

> es wurde versucht, MVZs einzufhren. Aber was ich hrte, mit eher durchwachsenem Erfolg. Allerdings gibt es immer mehr private Tageskliniken mit mehreren Behandlern und Fachrichtungen.


Versteh ich nicht, dass es da keinen groen Andrang gab. Bei den Medizinern gabs da nen groen Andrang drauf wie ich im rzteblatt gelesen hab. 
Vor allem weil man glaube ich bei der Finanzierung nicht solche Probleme haben soll wie bei einer normalen Praxis oder Tagesklinik.

Naja.

----------


## EzRyder

Wie sind denn die Berufsaussichten fr eine dauerhafte Ttigkeit in der Klinik, also nicht nur Assi sondern Klinikkarriere als Zahnarzt? Das drfte sich doch eigentlich nur auf die Unikliniken beschrnken, sonst gibts ja keine Zahnkliniken oder?
Sehr gute Promotion und Stex werden vorrausgesetzt?
Kenne mich was das angeht leider noch berhaupt nicht aus und mchte spter keine Praxis.

----------


## Plotin

> Die Dimensionen in einem Unternehmen sind glaub ich etwas anders. Ich kann leider nicht von Arztpraxen berichten, allerdings drften sich die nicht so sehr von Unternehmen in der Gastronomiebranche unterscheiden.


Fr manch eine Pommesbude am Bahnhofshinterausgang bezahlst du im Einzelfall mehr als fr die bernahme einer alteingesessenen Zahnarztpraxis.

Praxisbrse fr Zahnrzte

----------


## McZahnAG

> Kenne mich was das angeht leider noch berhaupt nicht aus und mchte spter keine Praxis.


Tja, das sind natrlich nicht die besten Voraussetzungen. Letztendlich ist das Ziel die Ttigkeit in der Praxis. Frher wurde die Ttigkeit in der Klinik verschmht, weil man "drauen" deutlich mehr verdienen konnte.
Heute ist das anders. Am Anfang verdient man deutlich mehr als in der Praxis, ist aber auch der Depp vom Dienst und behandelt kaum ... 
Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man natrlich immer brav nur Zeitvertrge bekommt. In der Regel ~2 Jahresvertrge. Wenn der ausluft, hat man entweder Glck und bekommt eine Verlngerung oder man muss gehen.
In der Praxis kann man dann natrlich nichts reien. Wie auch, wenn man vorher in der Klinik am Tag 2 Patienten behandelt hat und auer ein paar Zhne zu trepanieren und 4h an einer Endo rumzudocktern nichts gemacht hat.
Letztendlich muss natrlich jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden, wo er bleibt.

----------


## Prpmaus

> Fr manch eine Pommesbude am Bahnhofshinterausgang bezahlst du im Einzelfall mehr als fr die bernahme einer alteingesessenen Zahnarztpraxis.


Stimmt, solange Umsatz und Gewinn stimmen. Allerdings riecht man dann ganzen Tag nach Pommesfett, falls man noch selber dort arbeitet.

Das Problem, dass wir hier in Deutschland haben ist doch das wir bei gleichbleibender bzw. leicht rcklufiger Bevlkerung eine deutliche Zunahme der Anzahl von Kollegen in den vergangenen Jahren bzw. Jahrzehnten haben. In den Ballungsgebieten gibt es eindeutig zu viele Praxen, die sich zum Teil gegenseitig die lukerativen Privatpatienten abjagen. Deshalb wird auch fr manch alteingesessene Zahnarztpraxis, falls ein Investitionsrckstau (alte reparaturanfllige Einrichtung) und nur noch geringem Patientenklientel, sicher weniger als fr manch eine Pommesbude am Hauptbahnhofshinterausgang gezahlt. brigens liegt in Klle der Bahnhofs McD.. auch am Hinterausgang und ist fast immer rappelvoll.

Gegenbeispiel USA: Abbau der zahnmedizinischen Ausbildungssttten auf 54 (gesamte USA) in Vergleich zu 30 in Deutschland. Es gehen in Amiland deutlich mehr Zahnrzte in den Ruhestand als Kollegen neu anfangen. Dies aber bei deutlich wachsender Bevlkerung. Folge: Monatsgehalt $10000 fr Berufsanfnger in den Ballungsgebieten.

MVZs gab es in der DDR, wurden aber im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung abgeschafft. Private Zahnklinikketten wie Medeco sind MVZ vergleichbar, da dort meist ein breites Behandlungsspektrum von der Kinderzahnheilkunde bis zur Chirurgie angeboten wird. Allerdings sind dort die Bezahlung der Mitarbeiter und die Qualitt der Behandlung ein Thema fr sich....

----------


## primus

> Wie sind denn die Berufsaussichten fr eine dauerhafte Ttigkeit in der Klinik, also nicht nur Assi sondern Klinikkarriere als Zahnarzt? Das drfte sich doch eigentlich nur auf die Unikliniken beschrnken, sonst gibts ja keine Zahnkliniken oder?
> Sehr gute Promotion und Stex werden vorrausgesetzt?
> Kenne mich was das angeht leider noch berhaupt nicht aus und mchte spter keine Praxis.


um an der uniklinik DAUERHAFT bleiben zu knnen, msstest du schon habilitieren... fr einen vorbergehende ttigkeit an der selbigen wre ein sehr gutes stex sicherlich von vorteil - ein "gut" im im zeugnis gengt aber auch, letztlich spielt (wie so oft) sympathie eine groe rolle. eine abgeschlossene diss ist dagegen keine voraussetztung - die bereitschaft wissenschaftlich ttig zu werden dagegen schon.

momentan gibt es kaum chancen im aueruniversitren bereich langfristig im angestelltenverhltnis ttig zu werden. aufgrund der aktuellen gesetzesnderung bezglich der niederlassungsfreiheit und der mglichkeit angestellte zahnrzte zu beschftigen und unter der bercksichtigung des aufstrebenden aufbaus von praxisketten  la mczahn und inzwischen abgesegnetem rein zahnmedizinischen mvz - mag sich dieser zustand in zukunft wahrscheinlich ndern.

was spricht denn aus deiner sicht gegen die praxis?

wenn du nicht als einsamer wolf enden willst, besteht ja die mglichkeit des einstiegs in eine gruppenpraxis, 
die vorteile: spezialisierung, fachlicher und persnlicher austausch, zeitliche flexibilitt, kostensenkung, entlastung von
verwaltungsaufgaben, "klinkcharakter"

wenn dich vor allem das monetre investitionsvolumen einer niederlassung  abschreckt, musst du bedenken, dass JEDE klinische einrichtung gewinn erwirtschaften muss. als niedergelassener trgst du das UNTERNEHMERISCHE RISIKO - kannst dir aber dafr auch den gewinn einstecken. als angestellter bist du NUR SCHEINBAR davon befreit, denn im falle einer betriebswirtschaftlichen schieflage bist du deine stelle auch ganz schnell los. von deinem umsatz fliet also geld an deinen arbeitgeber, um das unternehmerische risiko (hnlich einer versicherung) abzudecken und ZUSTZLICH ein BETRAG X, ohne den du gar nicht erst eingestellt worden wrst, da es sonst ein nullsummenspiel wre (ist bei einer versicherung ja auch nicht anders). 
Fragt sich natrlich, warum man bestrebt sein sollte, den betrag x unbedingt verschenken zu wollen???
ich glaube keinesfalls, dass ein gestandener zahnarzt je gewillt wre, fr einen anderen (auch die klinikttigkeit ist eine abhngige beschftigung) arbeiten zu wollen...

die aus meiner sicht bei jungen kollegen weit verbreitete angst vor der niederlassung ist zwar absolut verstndlich, doch darf dies nicht dazu fhren, dass sich ein neuer stand von bohrsklaven etabliert.

zahnmedizin hat sich finanziell frher getragen und tut es sicherlich immer noch, wenn man ruhigen kopf behlt und sich auf dem z. zt. sehr unruhigen dentalmarkt klar positioniert.

und wem der wind zu stark ins gesicht schgt, hat vermutlich das falsche studium gewhlt, denn bereits bei der immatrikulation htte jedem klar sein mssen, dass man keine ausbildung zum steuerfachangestellten beginnt und ohne gute nerven und eigeninitiative rein gar nix luft.

----------


## Prpmaus

> Um an der Uniklinik DAUERHAFT bleiben zu knnen, msstest du schon habilitieren...


Nach der Habilitation ist man Privatdozent und dies reicht nicht aus um dauerhaft an der Uni zu bleiben. Stellen auf Lebenszeit sind in der Regel Professorenstellen, wobei es auch da Ausnahmen gibt (Berufung nur auf 5 Jahre). Eine andere Mglichkeit dauerhaft an der Universitt zu bleiben auf Grund einer Schwerbehinderung wird wohl nur in Einzelfllen zutreffen....

Ein anderer Grund eine Beschftigung an einer Universitt gegebenenfalls im Beamtenverhltniss anzustreben knnte sein, dass hierbei lngere Krankheitszeiten eher geduldet werden als in der Privatwirtschaft.

----------


## primus

> Nach der Habilitation ist man Privatdozent und dies reicht nicht aus um dauerhaft an der Uni zu bleiben. Stellen auf Lebenszeit sind in der Regel Professorenstellen...


das wissen um die professorale Laufbahn habe ich naiverweise vorausgesetzt, sorry, mein fehler...
noch einmal zum mitschreiben: als pd bewirbt man sich um einen lehrstuhl, macht man das rennen - ist man professor.

----------


## hennessy

es wird wohl auch in Zukunft so sein, dass die berwiegende Anzahl von Zahnrzten entweder alleine oder in einer Kooperation welcher Art auch immer zusammen in der Praxis arbeiten werden. Die "Karriere" an universitren Einrichtungen wird immer weniger eine Rolle spielen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in absehbarer Zeit die eine oder andere Zahnklinik geschlossen wird. Evtl. wird auch die gesamte Ausbildung neu geordnet werden. Also es sind, egal wohin man will, gehrige Risiken abzuwgen. Ich beneide keinen der jungen Kollegen. Andererseits liegt wohl fr viele gerade darin der Reiz, sich verwirklichen zu knnen. 
gru
hennessy

----------

